# Pot Holes



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

I see where you guys have got some decent showers over the last few days....How are the potholes looking in the center part of the state?


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

All these views and no one can give me an update? Where's the love :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Central ND recieved quite a bit of rain last weekend.....not to many of us live there....that's probably why not to many answers.


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Ken, just hoping for some good soaking rains out there. The water was considerably better last year in the area we freqeunt each fall and was hoping for the same this year....GB3, if I just can't convince my wife to live there or I'd be a resident myself.....For now I'll continue to think about the prairies daily and enjoy my yeary jaunts to your great state


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Only a nonresident waterfowl hunter would be "happy" about us get more rain than we need.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

To much rain here. A little over three inches at my place. Makes getting into the field pretty tough. The first inch came down so fast it just ran into the sloughs. Hope it doesn't rain for a while. How much did everybody else get?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like we got more coming. Heck, W. ND is in a winter storm warning. You never know when winter ends here...


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

In my area we haven't got a drop of rain since the snow left. But it is snowing heavy here right now. Very big wet flakes.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is last weeks Precip....

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/USNati ... odnav=none


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

nice link, thanks Ken :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Here in N Indiana it seems like we always get the rain when we Dont need it and dont get it when we Do. The farmers either cant get into the feilds to plant or they do and the crop gets flooded or its to dry all summer. Im surprised all farmers dont have ulcers.

I have been seeing a good # of duck and goose babies.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Still very dry in central ND from Steele to Bismarck anyway. Some more water north of Wing and of course towards Jamestown. It seems from Jamestown N and S there is good water and lots of ducks viewed from I 94. Too early to tell how conditions will be there is still alot of dry summer coming.

Good Hunting.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

i live in and hunt central ND..Jamestown...Wimbeldon.....areas and we did get rain, but it is still horribly dry. The water was nearly instantly absorbed, which is good for the farmers...they need all the help they can get. But the sloughs are in rough shape, everyone has to remember that it cycles around here and we can only hope that this is the bottom or near the bottom of the cycle.

The traditionally areas that held water are hurting now more than ever, but there were areas that we hunted last year around Valley City that are doing better than the average. These areas (VC) have had better rain and more snow than the west-central areas, even though they are about 50-100 miles further down 94.

Another area that has had good moisture is the Streeter Area, but it will cost you. There are some guides based out of there for a reason.

Good luck and remember, good scouting is better than having a great spread any day of the week and twice on sundays.


----------

